# how much pedialyte



## tiabia0 (Jan 30, 2011)

when you guys give your bunnies pedialyte how much do you give them?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 31, 2011)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> when you guys give your bunnies pedialyte how much do you give them?


this product has electrolytes,necessary building blocks for the immune system--fed/offered daily would not be a problem-just gets expensive and is generally given for medicianal purposes,,but it does not pose a threat as far as i know,,--sincerely james waller:halo:big wink:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2011)

Pedilayte is actually in this drug dose calculator. 

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

but I have never given it around the clock. 

I use it when a rabbit is possibly pre-stasis and/or if I notice there is a lot of fur in the poop or the poops are really dried out or for whjatever reason the rabbit is not drinmkng. 

I usually give a couple cc's at a time and then wait a few hours and give a few more
and continue that through out the day 

I usually back off if the rabbit is really fighting me. 

if a rabbit is ill and will need to have fluids continuously it is really easier to learn to do them sub q than to continue to try to give it orally.


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 31, 2011)

I had poured small amounts in a bowl yesterday for my mini rex. shes been through stasis a few times & at the moment shes dealing with the loss of her best friend so her moods definitely different. shes got an appointment at the vet tomorrow but if things are strange today im taking her in. shes eating fine, just gotta see if shes back to drinking as much water.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 31, 2011)

You can also try adding a little apple juice to a crock of water. 

have a bowl of plain water for her too....


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 31, 2011)

she has a plain crock of water in her cage as well as a bottle. i gave her 5cc of pineapple juice mixed with 15cc of water a few minutes ago after i brushed her, which i normally do. she had alittle pedialyte earlier also just incase & drank some water with her lettuce cause i put her lettuce in a bowl of water for extra water intake & she drank some of that. shes peed a bunch of times already.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 31, 2011)

Pineapple juice freshly squeezed is the best and you don't have to mix it with water. If it is not freshly squeezed, then mixing it with water is a good thing to dilute the sugar content. 

Sweetie takes it from a syringe. I give her a few cc's a day of pineapple juice that I freshly squeezed the other day. She is all done with her treatment but I thought that I would continue the pineapple juice just to make sure that she doesn't have the mild GI stasis anymore.

Pedialyte, I would give a few cc's a day. How much does your rabbit weigh? I guess I am asking if your rabbit is a dwarf, medium, or large breed?


----------



## tiabia0 (Jan 31, 2011)

how much pineapple juice do you give? i squeeze it right from a pineapple. she's about 5.5lbs. she'll be seeing a vet tomorrow morning so lets hope it's not gi stasis! i just got home from work & shes eating hay but didnt drink water while i was gone so i've gotta get her drinking!


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 1, 2011)

Try giving her 10mL of pineapple juice for 5 days. She is a medium breed. You may have to force some of it in her. I think that she should be able to handle 10mL of pedialyte but just to be on the safe side give her 5mL of pedialyte every day or until you can get to the vet.

It sounds that she has GI stasis, but if it is, you can get her through this. Find out whether it is mild, moderate, or severe stasis, if it is stasis.

I gave Sweetie 10mL of pineapple juice for 5 days, now I just give her a few cc's a day, just to make sure she is in the clear of her mild stasis.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 1, 2011)

For hair in the stool we use papaya tablets


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 1, 2011)

i also found this

D. Enzymatic digestive aids

can be helpful in loosening and softening an impacted mass of food and hair (which, we remind you, is usually a symptom, not the cause of the problem!). Proteolytic (protein-dissolving) enzymes may be of either plant or animal origin. Papain (found in papaya) and bromelain (found in pineapple) may help to break down mucus binding an obstruction, thus allowing it to slowly break up and pass. However, there is no evidence to suggest that these enzymes break down keratin, which is the main protein component of hair. Both papain and bromelain are available in powdered form at most health food stores, and should be reconstituted in water or Pedialyte shortly before use to ensure maximum potency. Papaya tablets are little more than a sugary treat: they contain very little active enzyme. Canned pineapple juice is useless, as it has been cooked, and its enzymes denatured and inactivated. Even fresh pineapple juice is not as desirable as powdered bromelain, since it is high in sugar, which is just about the last thing you want to add to a compromised rabbit's intestine!
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 1, 2011)

she's been through gi stasis before & normally she doesnt eat. i think mostly what shes going through now is caused by her sadness/stress from the loss of my other bunny. she was eating hay for a while a short bit ago. when i got home from work i mixed alittle pedialyte with water & surprisingly she drank it. couple minutes ago i came down the stairs after washing her new bowl that i was going to put it in her play area & saw her drinking from her bowl. she quickly ran over to me & i set down the 2nd bowl & she drank a bunch from that as well. i had a heater on for a bit too, its so darn cold in my room sometimes & she became more active. guess well see what the vet says tomorrow morning. cross your fingers!


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 2, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 2, 2011)

No gi stasis. Small amount of hair which the vet said is normal. I've been brushing her alot & giving her pineapple juice just to make sure the hair passes through. She's eating normal again & drinking water, since yesterday. She pooped & peed all over the place at the vet :halo but he said she looks good, just has to lose a couple ounces.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 5, 2011)

weight loss for the vet,,-2 oz.s--don,t worry about it/-two lbs. would be different--and must be done gradually--please read up on this prior to attempting../-if i anticipate illness in my rabbit i start a weight chart/weigh twice a day/increase offering of timothy grasses,,-water,--sincerely james waller:wink


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2011)

*james waller wrote: *


> weight loss for the vet,,-2 oz.s--don,t worry about it/-two lbs. would be different--and must be done gradually--please read up on this prior to attempting../-if i anticipate illness in my rabbit i start a weight chart/weigh twice a day/increase offering of timothy grasses,,-water,--sincerely james waller:wink


I want to state that it's more about the percent weight loss--for my two dwarves, losing 2oz would be bad because they weigh 2lb and 3lb each! Losing 2lb isn't possible for them, or even my bigger buns, who weigh 4-5lbs. 2 Now if you're talking about a 6lb bunny or larger, 2oz is less significant.


----------



## tiabia0 (Feb 6, 2011)

he said a couple ounces would be good. she's normally a couple ounces less, i had just been giving her more pellets for a few days cause she didnt want to eat hay & she was very stressed.


----------

